# [XFCE] Rien ne tourne sauf la console [Résolu]

## FDZ

Bonjour,

Suite à l'achat d'un HD externe, j'ai iinstallé gentoo sur celui-ci. J'ai eu comme je m'y attendais quelques problèmes avec ndiswrapper, puis avec xorg et l'installation de xfce + slim, mais j'ai fini par franchir ces obstacles sans avoir besoin de poser une question particulière sur ce forum. J'accède bien maintenant à l'écran graphique, mais j'arrive juste à y ouvrir une console et parfois (ça ne marche pas à tous les coups) le gestionnare de fichiers. Je ne parviens pas à ouvrir quoi que ce soit d'autre. J'aimerais surtout faire fonctionner correctement wicd et firefox. Je ne suis même pas sur d'être connecté ...

J'ai bien pensé à un problème de groupe, mais je ne vois pas ce qui manque :

```
 # id francis

uid=1000(francis) gid=1000(francis) groupes=1000(francis),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),80(cdrw),85(usb),100(users)

```

Un peu d'aide de votre part serait maintenant la bienvenue.

[edit] D'ailleurs, même si je lance une appli à partir de la console en mode admin, il ne se passe rien [/edit]

----------

## multix

I think this should be moved to the french-speaking forum?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello FDZ,

Les messages en français prennent tous place dans la section "French". Ailleurs, il faut spiker ingliche  :Wink: 

----------

## FDZ

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello FDZ,
> 
> Les messages en français prennent tous place dans la section "French". Ailleurs, il faut spiker ingliche 

 

OOOps ..désolé, merci de m'avoir remis sur les rails (je n'aime pas trop spiker ingliche)

----------

## FDZ

Vu l'enthousiasme déchainé par mon problème (peut-être du à un manque d'information pertinente, mais que sont dans mon cas les informations pertinentes ?), je pense sérieusement à utiliser la solution "bourrin" ETR (Effacer Tout et Recommencer).

Va d'abord falloir garder précieusement dans un coin de mon /home les fichiers sensibles : fstab, wpa_supplicant.conf, autres ? (le nécessaire concernant ndiswrapper est dèjà à l'abri)

Et vogue la galère !

Je pense que le problème pourrait être lié à la compilation du noyau ou à l'installation de xorg-server (la deuxième hypothèse semble la plus plausible).

J'espère par cette opération éviter de répéter les erreurs commises dans l'installation présente, et ne manquerais pas de vous tenir informés du résultat afin d'éviter à un autre noob des problèmes similaires.

Je pense m'y coller dès demain.

----------

## FDZ

Tout compte fait, je reste sur mes positions.

J'ai vérifié et apuré les fichiers de /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d. L'accès au gestionnaire de fichiers ainsi qu'à Firefox est redevenu normal, cependant je ne parviens toujours pas à lancer wicd et du coup j'ai des problèmes de connections, mais cela sort du problème initial, qui semble résolu. J'attends un peu avant de confirmer, l'origine du dysfonctionnement serait donc : fichiers de configuration graphique (dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d) erronés ou inutiles.

----------

## xaviermiller

emerge --info STP

----------

## FDZ

Il me reste un problème concernant WICD et le problème XFCE semble résolu (j'attend encore un peu avant confirmation).

Je préfère chercher d'abord par moi-même, au besoin j'ouvrirai un post spécifique "wifi".

Merci quand même pour votre réponse.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Perso, j'ai laissé tomber wicd pour n'utiliser que dhcpcd qui appelle lui-même wpa_supplicant. Et wpa_gui pour gérer les accès wifi.

----------

## FDZ

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Perso, j'ai laissé tomber wicd pour n'utiliser que dhcpcd qui appelle lui-même wpa_supplicant. Et wpa_gui pour gérer les accès wifi.

 

Merci du tuyau, je vais essayer; mais pour ce qui est de ce post (qui cncernait XFCE), je pase en résolu

----------

